# clipping late in the season



## krissy3 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I wasnt going to clip my horses for the show in 2 weeks , because last month their hair was still pretty short and we live up in the mountains where we could get snow next month ... for the rest of the season.... Well its 2 weeks before the show and all of a sudden they puffed up like a cotton ball... one mare looks like she has her winter coat...I tried to trim up around the edges, and she looks clean and tidy...ears, bridal, chin , under the neck and fetlocks...Problem is this..... the show is 2 hours south of here and about 2,000 meters below us, she will feel like a polar bear in florida, for this show ..... What the heck do I do??? I have plenty of blankets if I do clip her.... what is the highest European number blade , does anyone know? So should I clip with the biggest number possible, or just leave it and put ice cubes in her water bucket?? It could be 100 south of here, and humid , she would feel awful.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 29, 2009)

Krissy I would clip her. This time of year they regrow their coats so fast that you shouldnt have any problems. Their coat growth is dictated by the length of daylight hours not temperature. We clip ours for a show in Oct and they grow right back in. Heck I know even clipping for congress ours were growing back in just the 4 days we were there.


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 29, 2009)

OK...I am gonna do it ...she looks so pretty clipped, and she is sooo good about it too. Thanks!!!... its still dark here at 5:30 am winter is on its way..


----------



## Ellen (Sep 17, 2009)

krissy3 said:


> OK...I am gonna do it ...she looks so pretty clipped, and she is sooo good about it too. Thanks!!!... its still dark here at 5:30 am winter is on its way..



Krissy - I'll be right there with you. I have 6 to clip for a show next week. Good Luck!


----------

